# /etc/profile wird ignoriert

## escorter

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu in der Gentoo Welt und war auch bis gestern echt zufrieden, aber seit heute wird die /etc/profile nicht mehr ausgewertet beim start.

Dies betrifft aber nur die konsolen, die unter X geöffnet werden. Selbst die F1 Shell, in der das System gebootet wird, erkennt die /etc/profile

Leider fehlt mir im Moment jede Idee, woran es liegen koennte.

Kennt ihr so ein Problem?

Gruss,

Gerrit

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Woran merkst du denn das sie ignoriert wird? Was stört dich?

Welche Programm benutzt du für die Konsolen unter X?

Sebastian

----------

## escorter

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Woran merkst du denn das sie ignoriert wird? Was stört dich?
> 
> Welche Programm benutzt du für die Konsolen unter X?
> ...

 

ich habe dort zb einen alias gesetzt,der nicht bekannt ist,wenn ich aber source /etc/profile ausführe ist der alias bekannt.

für x verwende ich gnome mit awesome,da gibts auch noch probleme  :Very Happy:  aber naja eigentlich sollte urxvt verwendet werden aber es wird xterm genommen.das problem tritt aber bei beiden auf. auch gnome-terminal verhält sich so.

kann ich logfiles finden,die weiter helfen können?

gruß,Gerrit

----------

## Christian99

zwei ideen:

1) mir ist aufgefallen, dass sachen wie "echo" auch nicht gehn, sondern anscheinend nur umgebungsvariablen verwendet werden. vielleicht geht alias auch nicht.

2) wenn du unter X bist auch aus der X-session ausloggen.

----------

## furanku

Ich bin da kein Experte, glaube aber das Verhalten ist ganz normal so.

Zunächst mal: Welche Shell verwendest Du? Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
$ ls /bin/sh -l
```

 Ich vermute, daß Du die Standardshell unter Gentoo verwendest und das ist die bash.

In der Manual Page der bash heißt es aber, daß die die /etc/profile nur auswertet, wenn sie als Login-Shell aufgreufen wird oder mit der zusätzlichen Option --login. Das kannst Du zwar in Deinem X-Terminal Programm einstellen (Welches verwendest Du da?), aber die /etc/profile ist eigentlich für so etwas wie Aliases auch nicht gedacht. Dort kommen eher die systemweiten Einstellungen für die ganze Maschine hin, und ein alias ist normalerweise etwas das sich einzelne User, je nach persönlichem Geschmack, selber definieren. Ich würde daher vorschlagen, daß Du Deine Aliases in Deinem Homeverzeichnis in ~/.bashrc definierst. Wenn die dann auch für Login-Shells gültig sein sollen, kannst Du eine Datei ~/.bash_profile mit folgendem Inhalt anlegen:

```
[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc
```

Da die meisten Benutzer so etwas wollen, macht Gentoo das beim Anlegen eines neuen Benutzers eigentlich automatisch. Hast Du einen altes Home-Verzeichnis übernommen oder diese Datei selber gelöscht?

Für Details (das Ganze ist wieder anders, wenn Du die die bash als sh aufrufst) konsultiere bitte die Manual Page der bash bzw. der entsprechenden Shell, solltest Du eine andere verwenden.

----------

## escorter

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.

Mit dem einstellen der alias hast du recht, dass man es da nicht machen sollte, aber da ich den PC eh allein benutze...  :Very Happy: 

Leider werden aber auch keine Systemvariablen gesetzt. In der /etc/env.d/02locale setze ich die LANG variable, die auch nach dem Aufruf von source /etc/profile gesetzt ist sonst aber nicht.

Als x-terminal verwende ich urxvt und xterm, das Verhalten ist bei beiden gleich. Allerdings halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll, dass das login flag gesetzt sein sollte, da es nicht die login shell ist. Allerdings sollten doch alle Shells, die geöffnet werden die Einstellungen ihrer Elternshell übernehmen und das ist eine login shell und naja da funktioniert es.

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das System auf shell 1 gebootet wird der X-client/server?! auf konsole 7 läuft. Evtl. ist da in der Konfiguration was schief gegangen.

Werde die gewünschten Infos nachreichen, sobald ich zuhause wieder an meinem Rechner bin.

Gruß,

Gerrit

----------

## SinoTech

 *escorter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Allerdings sollten doch alle Shells, die geöffnet werden die Einstellungen ihrer Elternshell übernehmen und das ist eine login shell und naja da funktioniert es.
> ...

 

Wenn du dich erst über die Konsole anmeldest und von dort X startest hast du recht. Wenn du aber einen grafischen Login verwendest nicht unbedingt, denn der Login-Manager wird idR direkt als Kind von init gestartet und da ist die /etc/profile noch nicht ausgewertet.

Ansonsten würde ich dir aber auch empfehlen die Dateien "~/.bashrc" bzw. "~/.bash_profile" zu verwenden. Die haben nämlich nebenbei noch den Vorteil das sie bei deinem nächsten Update nicht überschrieben werden  :Wink: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## escorter

danke für die ausführliche antwort.

für wie s innvoll haltet ihr es denn was wie

if [ -f /etc/profile ]

then

  . /etc/profile

fi

zu schreiben, ich will ja schon,dass sich alle konsolen gleich verhalten.

gruß

Gerrit

----------

## SinoTech

 *escorter wrote:*   

> danke für die ausführliche antwort.
> 
> für wie s innvoll haltet ihr es denn was wie
> 
> if [ -f /etc/profile ]
> ...

 

Im Grunde spricht da nichts dagegen.

Wie meldest du dich überhaupt an deinem System an? Gdm? Kdm?, ...? Würde mich jetzt doch schon interessieren  :Smile: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## escorter

Auf dem System melde ich mich mit gdm an.

Da fällt mir gleich noch ne Frage ein, die ich mal ganz frech stelle  :Very Happy: 

Als Windowmanager verwende ich awesome, damit ich aber den gdm hab musste ich gnome installieren (gnome-light) hat nicht gereicht. Aber was macht gnome überhaupt noch? Reicht nicht GTK+, GDM und awesome um eine grafische oberfläche zu haben.

Gruß,

Gerrit

----------

## firefly

 *escorter wrote:*   

> Auf dem System melde ich mich mit gdm an.
> 
> Da fällt mir gleich noch ne Frage ein, die ich mal ganz frech stelle 
> 
> Als Windowmanager verwende ich awesome, damit ich aber den gdm hab musste ich gnome installieren (gnome-light) hat nicht gereicht. Aber was macht gnome überhaupt noch? Reicht nicht GTK+, GDM und awesome um eine grafische oberfläche zu haben.
> ...

 

öhm sollte es nicht reichen, wenn du einfach emrege gdm gemacht hättst? Denn dann sollte GDM plus eine abhängigkeiten installiert werden.

----------

## escorter

Ja wahrscheinlich schon - hat mir auch gerade schon ein Arbeitskollege gesagt.

Bekomme ich denn gnome mit emerge --unmerge --deep gnome wieder sauber entfert?

Gerrit

----------

## Jimini

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Gnome ein Metapaket wie KDE - dann würde ich zuerst Gnome unmergen und danach ein emerge --depclean hinterhersetzen (besser erstmal mit emerge -pv --depclean schauen, was dann alles gelöscht wird). Danach dann nochmal revdep-rebuild (findest du im Paket "gentoolkit") und das System sollte sauber sein. Theoretisch. ;)

MfG Jimini

----------

## escorter

Bevor ich jetzt mein gnome kille...

Im Moment werden externe Festplatten USB Sticks etc. automatisch erkannt. Wie sieht das denn dann ohne gnome aus?

Gruß,

Gerrit

----------

